# computer, mouse



## Ilmo

In which languages those English terms have been assimilated and in which languages there are in use actual traductions or even words of their own invention.
(I just found out that they call the mouse el mouse in Mexico though there is a good Spanish word el ratón.

Finnish:
The computer is in Finnish "tietokone", translated literally "machine of knowledge" or "machine of information".
The mouse is in Finnish "hiiri" that is just translation of the word mouse.

Swedish:
The computer is called "dator", derived apparently from the word data.
As far as I know, mouse is called in Sweden "mus", also a direct traduction.


----------



## gorbatzjov

In Dutch: computer and muis
In Afrikaans: rekenaar and muis
in French: ordinateur and souris


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

In Mexico City, we say
computadora & mouse 
Cheers
Tigger


----------



## Laia

*In Catalan*:
Ordinador i ratolí

*In Spanish* (Spain):
Ordenador y ratón


----------



## SpiceMan

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> In Mexico City, we say
> computadora & mouse
> Cheers
> Tigger


= Argentina.

Japanese:
コンピューター　conpyuutaa
マウス　mausu


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

Computer/Rechner and Maus



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> *In Spanish* (Spain):
> Ordenador y ratón


 
Isn't there the Spanish Anglicism "computador(a)"?


----------



## Laia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Isn't there the Spanish Anglicism "computador(a)"?


 
No. "Computadora" is used only in American Spanish (for example, in México or Argentina, as Tigger and SpiceMan posted above).


----------



## mahaz

In urdu, we use the same words i.e. computer & mouse.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

computer = *מחשב* (_machshev_) (roughly literal translation of "computer")
mouse = *עכבר* (_achbar_) (direct/literal translation of "mouse")


----------



## elroy

In standard Arabic, we do not use the English words:

computer: *حاسوب* (_haasuub _- literally, "computer"  )
mouse: *فارة* (_faara _- literally, "female mouse")

However, in colloquial Arabic you will commonly hear "kombyuuter" and "maaws."


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Computer- *kompjuter *
mouse- *miš *(literal translation of mouse)

Nataša


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

*Computer*: _computador_.

*Mouse*: Here we have a split between Brazilian Portuguese, which tends to use the English word, and European Portuguese, which has translated it to _rato_.


----------



## SpiceMan

Outsider said:
			
		

> In Portuguese:
> 
> *Computer*: _computador_.
> 
> *Mouse*: Here we have a split between Brazilian Portuguese, which tends to use the English word, and European Portuguese, which has translated it to _rato_.


"Micro" (I guess it comes from microcomputer, in opossition to mainframes) is the usual word said over Brazil colloquially, for Computer. (look at this)


----------



## nicola74

*Italian *

we commonly say _*Computer*_ (or _PC_) and _*Mouse*_, there is a translation: "_calcolatore_", but nobody would use it, for Mouse no translation, even if in some texts you may found "dispositivo di puntamento".

for "_*laptop*_", we generally use "_*portatile*_".


----------



## diegodbs

nicola74 said:
			
		

> *Italian *
> 
> we commonly say _*Computer*_ (or _PC_) and _*Mouse*_, there is a translation: "_calcolatore_", but nobody would use it, for Mouse no translation, even if in some texts you may found "dispositivo di puntamento".
> 
> for "_*laptop*_", we generally use "_*portatile*_".


 
In Spain "portátil" for laptop.


----------



## Whodunit

nicola74 said:
			
		

> for "_*laptop*_", we generally use "_*portatile*_".


 
"*Laptop*" in German is "der Laptop", too, and for "*notebook*" we use "das Notebook".


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
A laptop they call in Finnish "salkkumikro" , literally "briefcase micro". Also the word "kannettava" (=portable) is known. A notebook is called "kämmenmikro", literally "palm micro".


----------



## darklady

HI
well I confirm that in Italian we use PC or computer as concerns "tietokone" and the litteral translation for mouse in Italian is "topo" but it doesn't indicate the computers mouse but the animal "hiiri"


----------



## nebt

Czech:
mouse = "myš" (simply translated from English)
computer = "počítač", derived from the werb "to count", "calculate"
We use the English expressions for a laptop/notebook.


----------



## instantREILLY

*Japanese:*
computer =
パソコン pasokon (from English "personal computer")
PC piishii (from English "P.C." = "personal computer")
コンピューター konpyuutaa (generic term from English "computer")

mouse=
マウス mausu (from English "mouse")
*

Korean:*
computer =
컴퓨터 k'ômp'yut'ô (from English "computer")

 mouse =
마우스 mausû (from English "mouse")


----------



## erin

alby said:
			
		

> Croatian:
> 
> Computer- *kompjuter or računalo (Croatian word for computer)*
> mouse- *miš *(literal translation of mouse)
> 
> Nataša


 
Nataša, I hope you won't mind this addition to your post


----------



## berty bee

In hungarian:
computer -> számítógép ( = machine making calculations)
mouse -> egér ( <- traduction)


----------



## Roshini

In Malay :
Computer - Komputer
Mouse - Tetikus


----------



## bigfool

In China:
Computer - 计算机
Mouse - 鼠标


----------



## ayed

In Arabic:
Computer :
Hasib *حاسب*
Hasoob  *حاسوب* 
-----------
Mouse :
Fa'rah *فأرة*


----------



## Honour

In Turkish:
Computer: Bilgisayar (knowledge counter)
Mouse: Fare (but mouse is used, also)
Notebook: Dizüstü (but again laptop and notebook is also used)


----------



## Bienvenidos

In Farsi, it's completely borrowed from English

*Comp-you-ter*
*Mowse*

You could also say *moosh *for mouse (literally: a mouse)

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

In danish mouse is called mus, computer it's always the same and the portable it's called "Bærbar" (I'm not really sure about the spelling...)


----------



## chuff

Russian:

*Computer -* Компьютер
*Mouse* - (lit.) Мышь

Romanian:

*Computer* - calculator
*Mouse* - (lit.) şoarece (m.)

In both of these cases, the word for "mouse" that is used means the rodent.. but I believe I've seen in a Romanian forum the word for mouse used in this instance...

Discern for yourself!


----------



## Tisia

In Persian: 

کامپيوتر '*Kamputer'* is generally used for computer but officially after the the current regime in Iran came to power, they start calling it رايانه*'Rayaneh'* as well and don't ask me about the stem!
Mouse is called موش '*Moosh'*.

In Kurdish: computer=*computer* AND mouse=*meshk *مشک
In Finnish: computer= *Tietokone* (_Knowledge machine_) AND mouse= *hiiri.*


Tisia


----------



## demoore

In Chinese 计算机 means more "calculator" than computer.
The most common word is 电脑 (dian nao) wich means the electric brain!


----------



## andreiro

chuff said:
			
		

> Romanian:
> 
> *Computer* - calculator
> *Mouse* - (lit.) şoarece (m.)
> 
> In both of these cases, the word for "mouse" that is used means the rodent.. but I believe I've seen in a Romanian forum the word for mouse used in this instance...
> 
> Discern for yourself!


 
*Computer *= Calculator, computer, PC
*Mouse = *Mouse; "Şoarece" is used only for the animal.

The plural is made under romanian rule: computere and mousi.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Computer - "kompjuter" or "računar" (Cyrillic "компјутер" or "рачунар")
Mouse - "miš" (Cyrillic "миш") (animal as well as the computer part)

Pozdrav!


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

*All languages: Computer and mouse* 

Danish; Computer and mus
Turkish; Bilgisayar and fare


----------



## panjabigator

In Punjabi, Hindi, and Urdu (and all the languages of India), you will hear Computer and Mouse.  If there is a purer term for it, I dont know it.


----------



## panjabigator

ok...according to Shabdkosh.com
*Computer  * 
  १.  कंप्यूटर, कलनित्र
campyuutar, kalanitr

*computer  * _n_
  १.  परिकलक
parikalak

*computer  * _n_
  १.  संगणक
sangaNak

But you would look like a fool if you used them!


----------



## linguist786

I agree panjabigator - no-one would know what you're talking about!
It's strange - Hindi often has "pure" terms for things - but they're rarely used by the speakers.


----------



## Pivra

Thai:

Same as what they are called in English


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ilmo said:
			
		

> In which languages those English terms have been assimilated and in which languages there are in use actual traductions or even words of their own invention.
> (I just found out that they call the mouse el mouse in Mexico though there is a good Spanish word el ratón.
> 
> Finnish:
> The computer is in Finnish "tietokone", translated literally "machine of knowledge" or "machine of information".
> The mouse is in Finnish "hiiri" that is just translation of the word mouse.
> 
> Swedish:
> The computer is called "dator", derived apparently from the word data.
> As far as I know, mouse is called in Sweden "mus", also a direct traduction.


 
You're right when you say that *computer = dator* in Swedish, but we  say something else (we meaning young adults). 

_Computer_ = *data* 
_Mouse_ = *datamus* 

This really irritates the adults, because *data* can also mean "information" or the English word data. 

Saying only "mus" nowadays can be misinterpreted, because it can also be a very ugly swearword.  

  robbie


----------



## stargazer

Hello

Slovenian:
computer - RAČUNALNIK (similar as in Czech, the word derives from the same stem as "računati", i.e. "to compute")
mouse - MIŠKA (a diminutive of "miš", female gender)


----------



## Knuð

In Norwegian:

computer - datamaskin
mouse - mus
keyboard - tastatur
laptop - bærbar datamaskin
desktop - stasjonær datamaskin


----------



## avalon2004

_Greek_
When referring to a computer, one can either use the term *ηλετρονικός υπολογιστής* (ΗΥ) _[ilektronikós eepoloyistís]_, generally shortened to '*υπολογιστής*', or the rather predictable *κομπιούτερ* _[compyúter]_. The word for mouse is the same as the animal, *το ποντίκι *_[pondíki]_. The word for laptop is *φορητός υπολογιστής *[foritós eepoloyistís]. The keyboard is translated as *το πληκτρολόγιο* [pliktrolóyio]. I have found that although Greek computer terms do exist, they are perhaps not as widely used as their English equivalents..


----------



## Brno79

Icelandic
computer - tölva
mouse - mús


----------



## Hakro

Brno79 said:


> Icelandic
> computer - tölva
> mouse - mús


Can you tell what does "tölva" literally mean?


----------



## Cepkah

*Moderator note : this post was the begining of a new thread. But I thought I'd merge the two threads together, as they deal with the same question.*
*Please, dear foreras & foreros, before starting a thread, make a quick search in the forum, to help avoid redundancies and repetitions.*
*Thank you all *
*Cherine*


How do you say ''Computer'' in your language?
in turkish we say ''Bilgisayar'' which consists of 2 words ''Bilgi'' and ''sayar''. Bilgi means 'data' and sayar means 'that computes'

en français on dit ''L'ordinateur''...

P.C. means personal computer..


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:
O computador

Hungarian:
A szamítógép (but most commonly said only "gép")


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
"computer" or "calculator"

Greek:
υπολογιστής


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *datamaskin* (*data* more colloquial, but almost only in the definite form, singular - *dataen*) or *PC*.


----------



## olivinha

El ordenador - Spanish/Spain
La computadora - Spanish of some countries of Latin America

Mouse:
El ratón - Spanish
O mouse - Portuguese/Brazil


----------



## palomnik

Mandarin:  電腦 dian4 nao3, or "electric brain."  Cute, eh?


----------



## CairaC

In Serbian you can use the Americanized one "Kompjuter" or the Serbian version "Računar"

Here are both words but in Cyrillic - Компјутер - Kompjuter.  Рачунар - Računar


----------



## onomatopeya

In Chile:

El computador
El mouse


----------



## lasirena

People already mentioned the Chinese translations, but didn't give the pronunciation.

English/英文     Simplified简体字/Traditional繁体字     Pinyin拼音   Pronunciation发音

Computer      电脑                       電腦                        dian4 nao3  "dyen now"
Mouse          鼠标                        鼠標                        shu3 biao1  "shoo byow"


----------



## jun

*Korean*:

computer - 컴퓨터 (kuhm-pyoo-tuh)
mouse - 마우스 (ma-oo-su)


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian:
computer - dators
mouse - pele


----------



## MadeleineL

Hello,
     In Romania the word for computer oficially remains computer, although some people call it calculator. Also, most people call the mouse - mouse, but a small minority like the Romanian word for mouse better: _soarece._


----------



## cosissimo

In Italian:

Computer - il computer, il calcolatore (used more among programmers)
mouse - il mouse


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*,

_komputilo_
_muso_


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish:

computer - _komputer_; for a PC you can say colloquially _pecet_
mouse - _mysz_, often the diminutive _myszka_ is used; it's the same word as for the rodent


----------

